
Apple's Biggest Design Crime - prostoalex
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3034796/why-apples-biggest-design-crime-is-the-ios-keyboard?utm_source=facebook
======
pedalpete
In the short time that I used iOS devices, I was amazed at how absolutely
asinine it was that they could design a keyboard which didn't show the
capitalization state of the keys. Here we are 8 years on, and they still
haven't fixed it. It is such a minor thing to fix, and yet such a major faux-
pas.

~~~
achow
It is too obvious to have been overlooked (Windows Phone for example has this
from very early). Could it be to do with that somebody has it patented and
Apple doesn't want to license that? Quite often these kind of simple ideas are
not implemented due to IP issues.

